# my peoms



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

pls feel free to share your poems too.thanks
..
what is love 
is not a merging into the above
we cant not describe this
our words would be miss
it comes like waves
there floating higher and higher through days
until you laying on the ebd of clouds 
the boy was afraid of crowds
he said they were to loud
o senstive child
one day you will be
and then yoru eyes will be opened to see the sea


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

the girl and the guy
are a beautiful couple
let them sing a song together
let them see it through no matter the weather
if she could only be one with me
then you would see
with my eyes on this feeling to be
so silent and so pure she is
dont retionalize this feeling you see
her body on your body
suddenly your a nobody
you alone with her in the lobby


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

can you dance when you in pain?
so do the shuffel take a bouble
grab a snubble
and dance to trouble


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

all my life i struggled in pain
all my work just in vain
am i goign insian
when in pain i dance
to anything dance
i dont even wear pants
when i dance


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

I laughed way too hard at this title God damnit...


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

im dancing opna stream ogf light
dont get a fright when you see the might
im in anothe world
but so i was told
i keep sinking deeper 
the hill gets steeper


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

im in anothe rplain
another time
im drunk from wine
were is god thine?
but wiht who do i dine


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

greatness strikes like lightening
in a moment of flight
through the wind like light


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

is that song taking you back
because everything now a days feels so crap
like when you were a kid again
pressure got me going insain
life they say is just a game
so the way i get through this pain
is by prayer all the rain
one day ill be gone
an dyou will sing my song
in heaven looking down
so turn that around upside down


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Peoms?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I like your peoms.


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

only death is real
something we all feel
each day we draw closer
until its finally over
what is love my friend 
i just dont so i take a bend
is god just those moments of time
when you playing games and all is fine
is god just a moment
that we so long for to own it
that we strive for to hold it
what is god


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

what is deeper in our hearts
what did we long for from the start
nostalia got me crying
have you ever lost someone from dying
us humans carry that spark from above
that sark of love
that spark from god


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

im crying now
were have you gone
in my heart is your song
in my eyes you were never wrong
death comes
strikes on your heart like tons


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, man, that was some deep shit. Thank you for sharing it with us. <3 You've inspired me to write a peom of my own.

Ahem...

Tralalala
Lalalala
Oh blessed be that heav'nly spark,
That upon our hearts leaves its jolly mark.
Cherubs dancing without pants,
Shooting arrows of divine love,
Sending xoxoxo from above.
Swans flying hand in hand with swallows,
Piglets jumping in their wallows,
Giraffe playing cards with Bambi
Oh how merry is our company
Tralalala
Lalalala


----------

